# Planet earth



## tmonk1 (Apr 29, 2018)

Bạn là người mê say game tiến lên miền Nam? Bạn ham sự gay cấn, đỏ đen của các ván bài? Bạn không mang điều kiện để đến các sòng bài lớn? Vậy hãy truy cập vào hệ thống sanhrong.com để tham gia tỷ thý với các cao thủ game đánh bài tiến lên miền nam và không những thế bạn cũng có thể chuyển vận game về máy để tập luyện . Hiện giờ Sảnh Rồng đang cung cấp những phiến bản game đánh bài tiến lên miền Nam miễn phí mới nhất. *danh bai doi thuong*

Để mang thể vận tải game tiến lên miền Nam về máy thì Cả nhà hãy truy cập link dưới đây và chọn hệ điều hành cho cái máy của bạn còn những trở ngại tiếp theo thì hệ thống sẽ tự động cài đặt

Trong thời kỳ chơi game đánh bài tiến lên miền Nam thì chắc chắn sẽ mang đa dạng thời cơ mà người chơi nhặt lên được phổ thông tứ quý hay các bộ độ liên tục. Với trường hợp này thì theo quan điểm của nhiều cao thủ game đánh bài tiến lên miền Nam thì không nên thể hiện ra bên ngoài như trầm mặc và ngồi chờ thời cờ chặt.

Và phương pháp tốt nhất đối nếu gặp trường hợp này là phải giả vờ mình không sở hữu khả năng chặn hoặc chặt nào cả và đánh như thông thường . Lúc nào đối thủ đánh lẻ hoặc bộ mà mang khả năng thì chặt còn ko thì cứ thoải mải bỏ qua, không cần phải tiếc hay mất thời kì suy nghĩ quá nhiều về nó. Cứ tiếp diễn tình trạng này cho tới lúc trên tay bạn chỉ còn từ 7 lá bài trở xuống thì hãy ngôi Nhìn vào và xem đối thủ cắn câu.

tuy nhiên , người chơi sở hữu thể vận dung thêm cách thức tâm lý sở hữu thể hiểu là vừa nói đúng vừa không đúng để làm cho đối thủ bị phân tâm. Bí quyết này không hề bị gọi là chơi xấu mà nó chỉ là tùy vào lời mà bạn ứng dụng thôi. Nhưng ko nên dùng các câu kiểu bâng quơ, hù dọa vì điều này chỉ làm cho tăng thêm niềm nghi ngờ của đối thủ.

nếu trong cùng một ván mang người đánh đôi 2, trong khi chậm triển khai bài mình lại với tứ quý nhưng bạn chưa chặt luôn mà chỉ đề cập những câu như tôi với tứ quý ấy hoặc sở hữu tin là tôi có khả năng chặt không? Và sau ngừng thi côngĐây chờ cuộc chiến sắp cuối thì mới đánh ra. *bai doi thuong*

1 giai đoạn tương tự, lúc đúng lúc sai, lúc chặt lúc ko , sẽ làm cho đối phương lần chần , không thể nào đoán được bài của mình. Và mỗi lần sở hữu người nào dự định đánh hai thì đều phải suy nghĩ, tính toán tỷ mỉ rồi mới đánh ra. Cách thức này sẽ làm cho đối thủ bị hoang có , nghi ngờ và không thể đưa ra những quyết định xác thực được và khiến nâng cao lợi thế của bạn lên. Nếu như gặp 2 trường hợp khi mà đánh game tiến lên miền Nam thì mọi người hãy nhớ vận dụng những chiến thuật này và 1 điều chắc chắn là sẽ gặt hái lại phổ quát thành công hơn mong chờ ban đầu của bạn.

với những lá bài như thế trên tay thì quan niệm của các cao thủ là sẽ sở hữu phổ quát khả năng giành mẫu của đối phương. Còn có các quân bài tương đối nhỏ trong khoảng 10 trở xuống thì cố gắng tận dụng mọi cơ hội để đánh được nó đi càng nhanh càng thấp .

khi đánh những quân bài nhỏ thì ko cần phải nghĩ suy hay tính toán xem nên chơi đánh bài tiến lên theo chiến thuật nào nhưng trái lại giả dụ đánh những lá bài to và sức mạnh của chúng cũng to nên phải tính toán tỷ mỉ , tận tường .Nếu ngay khi mà bắt đầu ván game đánh bài đối thủ tung ra đôi 3 và trên tay mình đang với đôi K thì nên dùng thủ thuật đánh bài để giành chiến thắng .

ko nên đánh ngay tại thời khắc mà phải đê dành lại bởi vì trên 3 còn rất nhiều quân lớn hơn mà mình với thể chặn. Ví như bạn đánh bài tiến lên miền Nam có các người chưa có thương hiệu đánh bài thì thường ngày họ sẽ đánh chạy những quân nhỏ và để những quân to đánh sau do đó người chơi cũng mang thể suy đoán ngay được khi 1 người đánh đôi 3 và người còn lại chặn đôi A thì chứng tỏ họ không còn đôi nào trên tay nữa.

số đông những quân bài của bạn chỉ với các quân lớn từ 10 lẻ tẻ và ko mang khả năng phối hợp thành bộ còn các quân nhỏ hơn dưới 10 thì mang khá rộng rãi là bộ đôi. Giả dụ gặp phải trường hợp này thì ko nên nghĩ suy và chấp nhận cái thua tới ngay mang mình mà hãy sử dụng nghệ thuật đánh bài chơi game hay, Quan sát đối phương và tính toán xem sở hữu phần thắng nào hay không?

giả dụ các người đã có thương hiệu đánh bài thì bộ đôi bé cứ để kệ đã, không chạy vội mà mà cố gắng đánh đi những quân bài lẻ tẻ và yếu vì giữ nó chỉ thêm ngây nguy hiểm mà thôi. Và tận dụng triệt để những quân bài lớn trong khoảng 10 trở lên để phá thế cục của đối phương. *game bai doi thuong*

Hãy kiên nhẫn và ngồi chờ thời cơ phát huy nghệ thuật chơi bài của mình để giành dòng và thời điểm quan yếu nhất để giành cái là lúc gấn chấm dứt ván bài và lúc này bạn sẽ tung đông đảo các bộ đôi và khiến cho đối phương phải sửng sốt vì cú lội ngược loại của bạn. Tóm lại, trong thời kỳ chơi đánh bài tiến lên thì nên sử dụng các thủ thuật chơi bài hợp lý ko nên vì gặp phải bài nhỏ mà chán nản, phải biết chờ đợi và Quan sát đối phương và tới lúc gần cuối sở hữu thể các quân nhỏ cũng mang thể giúp bạn lật ngược tình thế.


----------

